# Opening Australian Bank account from India



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

s it possible to open a bank account from India..........before I travel??
If yes, then pls let me know the bank which provides that service...


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> s it possible to open a bank account from India..........before I travel??
> If yes, then pls let me know the bank which provides that service...


I think it's possible. Last time when I contacted CommBank, they provided me with the following information.


Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Indian Citizen from India want to apply for NetBank Saver


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Carmen Garate) - 09/08/2009 01.40 PM
Dear Mr XXXXXX, 

Thank you for your recent email to the Commonwealth Bank's Online Support Team.

The online application for transaction and savings accounts is currently only available to Australian residents with an Australian address.

*You can however contact the Commonwealth Bank International Customer Services team for advice and assistance on opening an account, or other financial services assistance in Australia. *

International Customer Services (ICS)

Phone: (+612) 9762 0920 
Freecall from Australia: 1800 188 888 

*Freecall from India: 000 800 650 1412 * 

Email: [email protected] 
Fax: (+612) 9151 8399 


For more information on Commonwealth Bank transaction and savings accounts, please visit the following areas of the website, which will provide details of the variety of accounts, and associated fees and charges -

commbank.com.au/personal/transaction/transaction.asp
commbank.com.au/personal/daybanking/daytoday.asp

Full terms and conditions for all accounts are available on request. Bank and government charges may apply.

For general information, please do not hesitate to visit our web site at:

commbank.com.au

Yours Sincerely,


Carmen
Online Support Team
Commonwealth Bank of Australia
ABN 48 123 123 124
Visit: commbank.com.au


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ANZ i suppose has the facility as well, a friend opened his a/c with ANZ before leaving for AU


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi 

Incase you have difficulty opening an account when you are still in india. ask the indian bank where you have an account to issue you an international ATM card and you can use this any where abroad and you can withdraw daily 20000rs or its equivalent in aus dollars and also take a credit card from india so you can take care of your expenses until your aussie account is opened..

these are some of my suggestions you can look at alternatives and 
if you have any also let me know.






rangola1 said:


> s it possible to open a bank account from India..........before I travel??
> If yes, then pls let me know the bank which provides that service...


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, we've opened an account with National Bank of Australia. They sent us a letter with details of our account numbers etc. All that we've had to do was let them know when and where we'll be arriving in OZ so that they can arrange an appointment with the bank manager who will have our bank cards, cheque book etc ready for us. We just need to take our passport as ID. Very simple to open and we've got an appt booked a few days after we land. Very helpful in their emails. Best of luck
xx Satty


----------

